# How To Use HGH For Fat Loss



## LANDMARKCHEM_J

How can I use HGH for fat loss? How about for mass gain, and what would be the differences if any in use?


----------



## jmac 21

bump for a good question I'd like to know the answer to. I've been using hgh first thing in the morning then doing fasted cardio. Seems to help, but not sure if it better than just taking the hgh.


----------



## mslmn

Here is my opinion. Small dose multiple times a day, notice a little more fat loss. One larger dose a day, notice a little more size increase.
     When I do use it, it tends to be once a day, about four times a week. Off on the other three days.


----------



## odin

For cutting I like to do hgh fasted in the morning. I try to stay fasted a few hours afterwards.


----------



## Thaistick

I try to do cardio fasted about two hours after my HGH.


----------



## Viking

Thaistick said:


> I try to do cardio fasted about two hours after my HGH.



I do the same. HGH frag is good for this as well.


----------



## muj

Yep agreed, smaller more frequent injections for fat loss are best. In terms of size it depends how much you're using. If you're using more than 5iu I would still split it up as larger bolus doses tend to cause more water retention (at least for me anyway)


----------



## odin

muj said:


> Yep agreed, smaller more frequent injections for fat loss are best. In terms of size it depends how much you're using. If you're using more than 5iu I would still split it up as larger bolus doses tend to cause more water retention (at least for me anyway)



I feel the same way.


----------



## bob80

10iu day


----------



## ds44

muj said:


> Yep agreed, smaller more frequent injections for fat loss are best. In terms of size it depends how much you're using. If you're using more than 5iu I would still split it up as larger bolus doses tend to cause more water retention (at least for me anyway)


Larger bolus doses dont cause water retention if its pharm grade....my opinion from extended use of both generic and pharm... now that iam on pharm i would never go back to generic....i dont care what  lab tests say. I kmow my body and i know how i look and feel on both..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DNA

For fat loss, I don’t think you need more than 2-3iu per day. My persona seeet spot for size, fullness and fat loss is 5iu. And in the whole water retention argument between pharmgrade and generics. I’m my experience, I’ve held water on every single fucking type of legitimate hgh I’ve ever taken. Serostim, humatrope, nutropin aq, kefeis, hygetropin, riptropin, grey tops, black tops, blue tops. All of them have caused water retention on me. The only hgh that didn’t cause water retention was kigtropin...and that turned out to be fake!


----------



## him123

DNA said:


> For fat loss, I don’t think you need more than 2-3iu per day. My persona seeet spot for size, fullness and fat loss is 5iu. And in the whole water retention argument between pharmgrade and generics. I’m my experience, I’ve held water on every single fucking type of legitimate hgh I’ve ever taken. Serostim, humatrope, nutropin aq, kefeis, hygetropin, riptropin, grey tops, black tops, blue tops. All of them have caused water retention on me. The only hgh that didn’t cause water retention was kigtropin...and that turned out to be fake!



Yup.  Held water on genos, elis, and tp.  Elis were the worse for me though.


----------



## GearGod

Why does everyone do days off each week from their HGH? I thought you were supposed to pin it every single day?


----------



## GearGod

I have been pinning 3iu first thing in the morning. I am thinking about splitting it


----------



## GearGod

Any input would be appreciated, sorry for the triple post


----------



## montego

Mostly I think guys take days off (Saturday and Sunday) to give the pocket book a break.

If they are doing EOD injections though, that's actually been shown to help limit insulin resistance that gh can cause.

First thing in the morning is usually recommended for "fat loss" but as long as you get it in, I don't think you'll notice much difference. I don't when I'm running lower doses.


----------



## Concreteguy

Current reasoning is you should stay on and not take days off. But at one time the reasoning was taking days off would keep your receptors more responsive.


----------



## ketsugo

LANDMARKCHEM_J said:


> How can I use HGH for fat loss? How about for mass gain, and what would be the differences if any in use?





No I’ve personally used since 2005 . Your diet and training determine mass or cut . Period ! Hgh will boost your cycle . I’ve actually gotten shredded on anadrol cuz I could train harder not worry about recovery or strength. However every one must seek their own way


----------



## ketsugo

jmac 21 said:


> bump for a good question I'd like to know the answer to. I've been using hgh first thing in the morning then doing fasted cardio. Seems to help, but not sure if it better than just taking the hgh.





Both if something works you do . You can always omit one see what happens . Bodybuilding doesn’t work in a vacuum - its many factors working in unison . Diet n training determine body composition- yet hgh will just make aas work more efficiently.


----------



## ketsugo

It does not matter what time . Hgh enhances fat loss just using it . It enhances the effect of aas . It has never been considered a drastic size or mass builder that myth comes out of the synergy with both test / insulin . The compound most responsible for mass and why B.B. of today dwarf those from decades ago is humalog insulin


----------



## Xxplosive

I am confused by the whole gh bloat/fat loss thing- how do you know you're burning fat if you're bloated? How are some guys saying they are or looking ripped if they are holding a ton of water?


----------



## ketsugo2

First see what compound may cause bloat second examine diet and sodium intake or is it that your having increased estrogen need to safeguard bu using EI etc . Some more sensitive to sodium or estrogen and look like pillbury dough boy . Losing fat actually harder for n cycle people don’t get diet is everything . If your taking doses of highly aromatizing compounds you’ll cover body with blubber look like sea elephant or walrus’s . Don’t do it


----------

